# Ayuda con el circuit wizard



## homebrew (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola instale el circuit wizard pero no se si hay que configurar alguna parte del programa ya que al pasar del circuito al pcb este queda con las conexiones de masa aisladas del resto de la placa donde normalmente seria masa .
Supongo que me falta configuarar algo pero no encuentro donde todo aporte es bienvenido.


----------



## HackElectronica (Feb 29, 2012)

Te refeires al PCB Wizard? Cómo aisladas?



Fijáte cuando creas una PCB que te deja seleccionar distintos items, por ahi tienes alguno seleccionado. Recién me fijé y lo unico que encontre es que si lo deseas te agrega area en las partes que quedan libres de la PCB para que sea más rápido el proceso de ''comido'' cuando la armas, pero fuera de eso nunca me ha separado las masas.
Cúando haces un circuito, ¿te dice que se ruteó al 100%? ¿O hay cables que saltan la plaqueta?


----------



## lsedr (Feb 29, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola instale el circuit wizard pero no se si hay que configurar alguna parte del programa ya que al pasar del circuito al pcb este queda con las conexiones de masa aisladas del resto de la placa donde normalmente seria masa .
> Supongo que me falta configuarar algo pero no encuentro donde todo aporte es bienvenido.




si subis una imagn mucho mejor....

73's amigo


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola colegas el programa es el circuit wizard similar al pcb wizard, en los dos programas tengo el mismo problema.
les dejo unas capturas de pantalla para ser mas claro en la consultas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2012)

No no no, tu problema radica en que ese simbolito de arbolito invertido significa tierra física o descarga a tierra...

Vos deberías usar el conector de 0V...

Además obviamente tiene que estar todo aislado de esa máscara que rellena lo que sobra...es sólo un relleno para que no gastes mucho ácido o cloruro...

Si el neutro estuviera unido a la máscara de relleno tendrías además corrientes parásitas inducidas por los pequeños rizados de la fuente de alimentación.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola ya probe usar el otro simbolo 0 v pero igual el negativo queda aislado del coper o masa como si usara una fuente simetrica de + / - volts , esto genera pistas de mas en el pcb para el negativo en vez de unirlas simplemente a la mascara .


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2012)

NO es correcto usar la máscara como NEUTROOOOOOO

El programa jamás lo hará.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

pero los tv las radios y otros equipos usan como negativo o masa la mascara o el contorno del pcb sin tener que generar lineas para el negativo lo que ahorra el 50 % de las lineas ,
Sera que tendre que usar otro programa lastima ya que este es bien practico de usar


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola amigos el circuit wizard es igual al pcb wizard, con los dos programas hace lo mismo, y dada la aplicacion de mis pcb rf si o si el negativo tiene que estar unido a masa  o el borde de la placa .


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Si ya probe pero igual sin usar los "arbolitos invertidos" y usando un conector doble igual queda separado de masa , es que con este ultimo metodo el programa trabaja bien y no entiendo porque cundo le pongo el simbolo de masa no une el componente a masa como tendria que ser subo capturas de pantalla


----------



## HackElectronica (Mar 1, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Si ya probe pero igual sin usar los "arbolitos invertidos" y usando un conector doble igual queda separado de masa , es que con este ultimo metodo el programa trabaja bien y* no entiendo porque cundo le pongo el simbolo de masa no une el componente a masa* como tendria que ser



Los componentes te los une, Todos en un solo hilo, pero ahi vos le estas diciendo que esos van al neutro, entonces te los junta todos y te los deja para que los lleves al NEUTRO- Por eso te los pone todos juntos en un solo lugar.

El programa trabaja bien con los conectores dobles, ya que le estas diciendo que debe juntar esos cables y ponerlos en una pata del conector.

Al decirle que van al ''arbolito invertido'' el programa solo los junta en una sola pista de cobre, para soldarle un cable y sacarlo al neutro.

Cuando le pones el arbolito el programa lo saca como que todos SOLAMENTE VAN CONECTADOS ENTRE SI Y NADA MAS. Cuando le pones el conector es como una pista mas.

Si no entiendes algo preguntame.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

no creo que ande este programa como yo lo quiero mirando el los diseños que trae de ejemplo todos estan con el mismo defecto generan lineas para unir los negativos que normalmente van a masa la que bordea la placa , de esta forma generan lineas de mas en vez de simplemente unirlas a masa .
dejo una captura como lo hace el programa y como quisiera que fuera


----------



## HackElectronica (Mar 1, 2012)

Y la imagen?
La parte que bordea la PCB esta hecha NADA MAS QUE PARA EVITAR USAR TANTO PERCLORURO FERRICO EN EL PROCESO.
SOLO PARA ESO.
No se debe usar para masa general.
El problema es que si usas eso como masa tienes el riesgo de que se filtren ruidos o Corrientes parasitas.


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

asi tendria que quedar el pcb con los componentes conectados a masa ya que no se usa fuente simetrica


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 1, 2012)

homebrew,dj draco それは素晴らしい技術者です。entiendes,alomejor en japones te aclaras....(porque en español ni de coña)...saludos


----------



## homebrew (Mar 1, 2012)

Hola gente les informo que ya encontre la forma de hacerlo : luego de estar echo el pcb con el aotoruteo se selecciona la pista que va a masa y se pone gap:0 jugando con este valor y el ancho de la pista se logra dejarlo unido ala mascara de cobre .
gracias a todos por sus aportes.





DJ DRACO dijo:


> No no no, tu problema radica en que ese simbolito de arbolito invertido significa tierra física o descarga a tierra...
> 
> Vos deberías usar el conector de 0V...
> 
> ...



pero y en los tv , las radios los amplificadores de audio que no usan fuente +/- el negativo va amasa a la mascara y funcionan muy bien, yo a todos mis equipos los realizo asi tal cual las fabricas


----------



## lsedr (Mar 2, 2012)

homebrew dijo:


> Hola gente les informo que ya encontre la forma de hacerlo : luego de estar echo el pcb con el aotoruteo se selecciona la pista que va a masa y se pone gap:0 jugando con este valor y el ancho de la pista se logra dejarlo unido ala mascara de cobre .
> gracias a todos por sus aportes.
> 
> 
> ...



Tienes razón 100% amigo homebrew, a menos que una placa electrónica trabaje con voltajes simétricos (+/-), se debe usar la parte de masa como negativo... 

Para hacer circuitos sencillos yo uso el Livewire + PCB Wizard y hace lo mismo...

pero es mejor modificarlo enviar el negativo (-) a masa siempre, aunque el PCB no lo conecte. hay que hacerlo manualmente....

Todos los equipos que no tienen una buena masa, reciben muchas señales indeseables...sobre todo en RF. 

saludos c


----------



## homebrew (Mar 2, 2012)

asi es tal cual amigo, en trabajos con rf la con. a masa es fundamental por multiples razones, blindaje,baja inductancia, pistas anchas y demas son factores que a medida que se escala en frecuencia se tornana mas criticos en el diseño de nuestros pcb.

saludos homebrew.


----------



## sistemas (Jun 3, 2018)

*T*engo problemas con el *C*ircuit *W*izard*,* no puedo guardar mis proyectos *¿Có*mo le puedo hacer*?*


----------



## pandacba (Jun 4, 2018)

Posiblemente tenes una versión trial y se venció el período de prueba.
Te da algún mensaje cuando queres guardar?


----------



## sistemas (Jun 4, 2018)

*N*o me da nada de *mensaje,* ni siquiera parece guardar*,* tambi*é*n no todas las herramientas est*á*n disponibles*,* es c*ó*mo copiar pegar*,* cortar y guardar  *¿ Que* puedo hacer en *é*ste caso  *?*


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2018)

Hola.

Eso ocurre en la versión de prueba o demo.



Chao,
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2018)

sistemas dijo:


> *¿ Que* puedo hacer en *é*ste caso *?*


Comprar la versión original.


----------

